

Top Gear's James May goes to the edge of space in a U2. - donw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6cZLfK4Zjk

======
ErrantX
I recommend watching the whole documentary if you can find it. It was all
about the Apollo missions and was really one of the best Moon landing
documentaries I've watched.

Mostly because May is full of boyish excitement all the time :D

And to cap it all the U2 is just extraordinary. My Dad (ex RAF) was in the
states on training once and saw them flying. They glide off the end of the
runway and just shoot vertical into the air in seconds. Great stuff.

------
vaksel
Stuff like this is why we'll never have a Top Gear equivalent in the USA. They
have access to pretty much all the latest gov't toys.

Want to borrow a fighter plane to race against a Bugatti Veyron? No problem

Want to borrow an Aircraft Carrier to launch a Jaguar from? No problem

Want to borrow an Apache to race against a Lotus Exige? No problem

Want to participate in a sea invasion in a Ford Fiesta? No problem

Want to borrow a few tanks to race against a Range Rover? No problem

Want to borrow a few APCs to race against an Evo? No problem

~~~
pclark
pretty sure I read the US Military regularly gives "toys" to for use in
movies.

I think that U2 is American in fact, he has a USA flag on his spacesuit...

~~~
donw
Yep, I was surprised that the BBC could call up the US Air Force and say,
"Hey, you know those spyplanes, the ones with the mechanics needing a top-
secret clearance? Mind if we send up a camera and a goofy middle-aged bloke
for a joyride? Thursday? Sure, Thursday works... thanks!"

